# Juicy Joes Welcomes Phat Bastard to our shelves



## MarkK (17/8/16)

Hey there guys we have some thing new and exciting for you!

Juicy Joes is proud to welcome Phat Bastard E liquid co onto our shelves!!

Available in 3mg 30ml for R150! 

Be sure to come past our booth at Vape Con and have a taste of Phat Bastards Custard!! 
Delectable Custard Cake! So yummy  

See you at Con!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/8/16)

Sounds nommy nommy


----------



## shaunnadan (17/8/16)

i need this in my life !!!!


----------



## brotiform (17/8/16)

Ooooh!!


----------

